# Perdomo Tasting Event - Highland Cigars - Atlanta



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

There's a Perdomo Tasting event at Highland Cigars in Atlanta tomorrow night from 6-10 PM.

I'm gonna try and make it up there for this.

http://highlandcigar.com/calendar.html

Looks like there is a Poker night on the 11th as well.

I love this place.


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I plan on being there. A few guys from the Bimmerforum will be there aswell.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll look for ya, I"m a short haired Asian guy, probably sitting at the bar.


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll be the youger guy with the unkempt beard. I guess that is the best way to explain it.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I made it to the event last night. It was pretty crowded at 9 PM when I got there. It was good to see such a turnout. Chris, the Perdomo Rep was very kind. He gifted a Perdomo of choice to all that walked in. I smoked an ESV 91 Maduro. My review here.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=93113


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

The rain made what I had to do take three times as long as it should have so I wasn't able to make it down to Atlanta. Good to hear that it turned out well though.


----------

